# Breeding at Varnyard Herps, EGGS!!



## VARNYARD (May 8, 2011)

Great news guys, if you ordered an Extreme Giant tegu or a Normal Argentine tegu, they are now in the incubator. I still have a few normals yet to lay and I am still waiting on the Reds and All Americans to lay, this is not really unusual as the reds are always later than the rest. I have 409 eggs in the incubator and still have several females yet to go. 

Now please do not mass email me asking what clutch yours is going to be out of and when the exact date is going to be on your tegu. I do not have any help this season and I am doing everything myself, last year I had hired help. I really don't have the time to add this to my plate this season; you are going to get an email when your baby hatches requesting the balance. When you get the email you will know that you have three weeks before getting your new baby.

Thanks, Bobby


----------



## Rhetoric (May 8, 2011)

yay! im excited for everyone!


----------



## reptastic (May 8, 2011)

Congrats to a great start on the breeding season, cant wait to see pics of the new babies this season


----------



## Hippo (May 8, 2011)

yay about 3 more months to go i cant wait : )


----------



## REPTILE*FREAK (May 8, 2011)

yay i been waiting to hear that for about 2 months


----------



## Hippo (May 8, 2011)

REPTILE*FREAK said:


> yay i been waiting to hear that for about 2 months



same here i would like them to hatch in june so i can spend all summer with him.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 8, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes!,Music too my ears!  lol.


----------



## turtlepunk (May 8, 2011)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!! =D cant wait for my giant!!!


----------



## hanniebann (May 9, 2011)

So psyched! Anyone know if we get notification the day before they ship or anything? Cause I'll need to take a day (or two) off work to make sure someone is there to receive the package.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 9, 2011)

hanniebann said:


> So psyched! Anyone know if we get notification the day before they ship or anything? Cause I'll need to take a day (or two) off work to make sure someone is there to receive the package.



I will not ship a live animal without contacting the person first.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

OMG YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!! MY LITTLE SOBEK IS SOMEWHERE IN THERE!!!


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

OMGGGGGGGGGGG just got backfrom out of town and read this late im soooooooo exciteddddd my terance is on the way soonDD if hes really dark in color if not name changes


----------



## Maro1 (May 9, 2011)

Cant wait. Last year I got a Extreme from Bobby and even though he semi hibernated he is growing and huge! This year a B&W


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

does anyone now when around they be shipped anyone order one last year?


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

how long does it usually take for eggs to hatch?


----------



## Maro1 (May 9, 2011)

Got mine in July!


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 9, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> how long does it usually take for eggs to hatch?




Here ya go!


> Varnyard: I have heard of incubation times of 40 days to 120 days, but this is the time I have recorded with four different clutches. It would also depend on the temperature, a hotter temperature would tend to cause them to hatch faster, but the babies would be less healthy. Also at a cooler temperature the eggs would hatch slower. However I think 120 days is way off on time. I read this in a book, but I found this information hard to believe.
> Babies need to be removed as soon as they hatch. They need to be offered some food as soon as they hatch. Hatchlings will sometimes start to feed within hours of hatching. Others will feed the following day. I offer medium crickets to fresh hatchlings; they seem to take these best. You will also need to have two different tanks set up for the hatchlings; some hatchlings might be smaller and less active. These will need to be removed and placed in a different tank then the larger more active babies. I use a 20-gallon long tank for hatchlings. This is a great starter tank. I put a heat lamp with a 65-watt bulb at one end. I also use a UVB, UVA strip light on top.



And he says three weeks after they hatch in the first post.


adam1120 said:


> does anyone now when around they be shipped anyone order one last year?


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

Maro1 said:


> Got mine in July!



end of july or begining of july


----------



## reptastic (May 9, 2011)

Shipping should start in mid July or closer toward the end a few weeks after the babies begin to hatch, i really hope i can get 2 female b/w's this season lol, last season they sold out really fast, all except the giants


----------



## adam1120 (May 9, 2011)

you didnt reserve yours? i reserved a male b/w i cant wait soo excited


----------



## reptastic (May 9, 2011)

No i haven't reserved any yet, last year i reserved my males b/w and giant round march/april but with so much going on right now it my be a few more weeks before i know if i can get them or not, besides Im also trying to get this enclosure paid off for the 2 i already got


----------



## Riplee (May 9, 2011)

That's Nice~!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 9, 2011)

58-62 days at 87*F.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 9, 2011)

Congts Bobby on another great yr!


----------



## frost (May 9, 2011)

ugh all this egg talk is killing me.=[ i want my pair of b/w's. i got my cage pretty much done and im gonna start decorating and doing temp checks..hope they love it.=]


----------



## Maro1 (May 9, 2011)

These are awesome Tegus


----------



## Riplee (May 9, 2011)

VARNYARD said:


> 58-62 days at 87*F.



Hi Bobby, 

I have some eggs are in the around 89F. Is that ok?

Thx


----------



## roastedspleen (May 9, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
hey wait does a black nose tegu count as a normal tegu?
i have stuff ready right noow including a 65 gallon tank with a heat pad


----------



## Maro1 (May 9, 2011)

Man I am so tempted to add another Extreme! I wonder if there are anymore available? LOL


----------



## reptastic (May 9, 2011)

Maro1 said:


> Man I am so tempted to add another Extreme! I wonder if there are anymore available LOL



Lol you and me both, i really want an iceXhail male


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 9, 2011)

BABIES BABIES BABIES BABIES!!! @[email protected] GAHHHHHH CANT WAIT! 


Strange_Evil said:


> WildlifeLover429 said:
> 
> 
> > how long does it usually take for eggs to hatch?
> ...


----------



## dgates08 (May 9, 2011)

AGHHHHHH its soo exciting that i only have 60 more days to wait, but at the same time thats 60 days that are going to drive me nutz!!!!!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 10, 2011)

dgates08 said:


> AGHHHHHH its soo exciting that i only have 60 more days to wait, but at the same time thats 60 days that are going to drive me nutz!!!!!



Agreed


----------



## Maro1 (May 10, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Maro1 said:
> 
> 
> > Man I am so tempted to add another Extreme! I wonder if there are anymore available LOL
> ...



I could stand it. I ordered a Extreme Giant! 

Maro1


----------



## AvaHal12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhhh... It has been 72 days since Mr. Hill's B&W Tegu layed eggs... The wait is now killing me!!!


----------



## xocrieox (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update Bobby


----------



## AvaHal12 (Jul 7, 2011)

xocrieox said:


> Thanks for the update Bobby



I wish I had a cool job of raising tegus like Bobby.


----------



## Vince (Jul 7, 2011)

AvaHal12 said:


> Ahhhh... It has been 72 days since Mr. Hill's B&W Tegu layed eggs... The wait is now killing me!!!


Ditto. And my fiance is hounding me daily for updates


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 7, 2011)

he sent me an email saying they should be hatching sometime this week


----------



## Vince (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool! I appreciate the updates that people post when they get them. I know Bobby's got to be fielding a LOT of emails asking, so I'd prefer not to add to that if I can get updates from others that hear something.


----------



## hanniebann (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree, I'm super self conscious about being a pesterbug  Thanks guys for all of the info you're gathering!!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 9, 2011)

So excited about getting my first tegu. Everyday Im checking my email in hopes. Its worse than waiting for xmas as a kid.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> So excited about getting my first tegu. Everyday Im checking my email in hopes. Its worse than waiting for xmas as a kid.



HAHAHA i feel the same way i havent been like this sinse i was ten my god!


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 10, 2011)

Can't wait, I keep checking for an email, still haven't decided what to call the guy yet. I think I see what he's like the first few days, and go off him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 25, 2011)

Any updates on the Red's?


----------



## rusty (Nov 6, 2012)

VARNYARD said:


> Great news guys, if you ordered an Extreme Giant tegu or a Normal Argentine tegu, they are now in the incubator. I still have a few normals yet to lay and I am still waiting on the Reds and All Americans to lay, this is not really unusual as the reds are always later than the rest. I have 409 eggs in the incubator and still have several females yet to go.
> 
> Now please do not mass email me asking what clutch yours is going to be out of and when the exact date is going to be on your tegu. I do not have any help this season and I am doing everything myself, last year I had hired help. I really don't have the time to add this to my plate this season; you are going to get an email when your baby hatches requesting the balance. When you get the email you will know that you have three weeks before getting your new baby.
> 
> Thanks, Bobby


if you have that many thenwhy didnt you fill all your orders i will never buy from this scammer there alot of people still waiting on a babies and im one of them people


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yo Bobby my extreme(Biggin) I got from you back July 9th is 3feet now!!!!!! Check out his thread for pics, amazing color!


Thanks again!!!
Tommy


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wish I had my blk and wht normal...  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blokhedd (Nov 6, 2012)

today i filed my IC3. paid 75 in april 75 in july as soon as i got my email from him requesting the balance. so i dont have to recount eveything ive already posted on faunaclassifieds heres a link to see what others have been saying http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=334633


----------



## james.w (Nov 6, 2012)

This thread is over a year old and is in regards to the 2011 clutches.


----------



## blokhedd (Nov 6, 2012)

james.w said:


> This thread is over a year old and is in regards to the 2011 clutches.



sorry there are several bobby threads and this was the one on the home page


----------

